# boosa ebay question



## Xence (Oct 2, 2007)

What is this? I mean is this like a real rare car or something? That looks like some form of new body or something on an old school chassis. I don't get it.

http://cgi.ebay.com/VW-Bus-HO-Slot-...oryZ2618QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

Cheers,
Xence


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

Looks like a Dash VW bus on a T jet chassis!! Wow!!! I'd have to say Boosy got a sucker on the line!! I know Faller made one originally, but I'm not sure if that's a Faller chassis.. I will say one thing though... If it is a Faller, I'm pretty sure he'd mention it. Also, reading into it, I don't see the flower decals he mentioned.. Think he needs his eyes checked!! :lol:


----------



## lenny (Feb 29, 2000)

Xence said:


> What is this? I mean is this like a real rare car or something? That looks like some form of new body or something on an old school chassis. I don't get it.
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/VW-Bus-HO-Slot-Track-Set-Car-Aurora-T-Jet-Chassis_W0QQitemZ120491581599QQihZ002QQcategoryZ2618QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem
> 
> ...


That body is one of mine. Boosa takes some liberties with his descriptions when he sells...

Dan


----------



## wheelszk (Jul 8, 2006)

lenny said:


> That body is one of mine. Boosa takes some liberties with his descriptions when he sells...
> 
> Dan


Do you think! Looks like a Tuff-ones chassis with skinny wheels.


----------



## noddaz (Aug 6, 1999)

*what a shame*

What a shame that you can't warn people about this sort of thing...:freak:


----------



## martybauer31 (Jan 27, 2004)

I usually agree about anything boosa puts out there, but i'll play Devils Advocate on this one...

Not really seeing what he's done that's overly out of line here, he lists a mint silver and blue bus with a t-jet chassis. There is no mention of rarity. To me it looks like a nice bus on an aurora chassis, but it doesn't appear to me on this one that he has sold it as anything more than that.

That being said, I disagree with ton of the stuff he sells, this one isn't one of them to me.

He either has a newbie bidding that has gotten carried away, or it's simply his own shill bidders trying to pump it up. We've seen lot's of stuff go for way higher than expected and scratch our heads, this is one of to me.

Ok, off to put some t-jet chassis under my VW buses and get them out there!


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

That's clearly a Dash unit, in one of the cooler color schemes. I'm seeing it on some narrowed AFX mags and some silis....oooooooooh....

...but I digress. Thats an open rivet tuff ones chassis with an AW guide pin AND what appears to be an AW crown gear. Note how the teeth actually look like they are angled back towards the axle center as they reach the tip of the tooth? The gear's color is off too! Those dont look like either Aurora screws or the new ones that Dash provides.

Like Marty sez, ole doosh bag usually walks a very fine line between fantasy and fiction using his amazing power of subliminal suggestion and trickeration. 

Personally I think he uses a strategy where in, if the foofy description and half truths dont get enough of them to bid it up, he employs one of his schills to run it up the pole a bit and fleece some poor noob into happily emptying his wallet.


----------



## tjd241 (Jan 25, 2004)

*I don't ebay...*

... but couldn't someone who has a User ID pose the applicable $102.50 question(s)???

a) Dear Mr Boosa, Is this a brand new Dash slotcar body and not a vintage or custom body?

b) Dear Mr Boosa, Aside from the chassis, isn't this one you are selling here exactly like this (see link) that somebody else on ebay is selling for like $4 ? Why is yours worth so much more?
http://cgi.ebay.com/Dash-Motorsport...mdZViewItemQQptZSlot_Cars?hash=item1c0d38231c


----------



## Illinislotfan (Mar 8, 2009)

Sure, anybody can ask, but boosa doesn't have to post the question or response on his auction. He can just respond to you without anyone else knowing the question was asked.


----------



## tjd241 (Jan 25, 2004)

Toldya I don't do it... ebay that is... what a shame. Sure the bidder might have gotten carried away and buyer (noobs) beware... etc etc.... yeah yeah yeah... but things like this stink to high heaven. You'll never convince me otherwise and the very reason I will NEVER do ebay. nd


----------



## martybauer31 (Jan 27, 2004)

tjd241 said:


> ... but couldn't someone who has a User ID pose the applicable $102.50 question(s)???
> 
> a) Dear Mr Boosa, Is this a brand new Dash slotcar body and not a vintage or custom body?
> 
> ...


The issu ehere is he does not mention it is either custom or vintage... It's worth whatever people are willing to pay. I suspect shill bidding, but if someone gets carried away and wants it that bad without doing any homework, it's pretty much on them...


----------



## Dragula (Jun 27, 2003)

Guys,it is an auction,say he does have a shill bidder crank it to the moon,if another bidder doesnt bid..it doesnt REALLY sell,and he has to pay the $bay fee for a high dollar shill auction.Ebay is not HT,it is seen by every person in the english speaking world,and therefore gets some of the new collectors/racers nearly everydayI know that guys on here post when they score slots on the cheap,no one says shame on you do they?I am in no way defending Tim's (boosa14,nate3457) sometimes rose colored glasses auction descriptions,just saying if you dont like an auction or auction site(ebay) simply dont bid.
Without ebay alot of people wouldnt have slots they really wanted.


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

As much as I hate to admit it, it really isn't Boosa's fault. If there are two uninformed bidders or one and a shill, the blame still has to lie with the uninformed bidder (s). They are doing the clicking. Most of us (myself included) have learned something the hard way. Myself more than a few times for it to sink in.. I just find it amazing he manages to get these uneducated people to bid his stuff up so high. I recall an AW red 59 sell for over 100.00, and a black one for over 210.00. :freak:


----------



## 1976Cordoba (Sep 20, 2000)

These are the same two guys who don't bid on my stuff when I list auctions - lol :freak:

Maybe I should slap one of these Dash bus / vintage chassis deals together and do a BIN for $50 - har!


----------



## sethndaddy (Dec 4, 2004)

he mentions "set car", he's a filthy word twister, but this one IS a lie.


----------



## tjd241 (Jan 25, 2004)

*Normally I gloss over the ebay threads...*

There are many terrific deals and many straight shooters on the bay (true). However, this one *is* egregious. It's not what _has_ been said... it's what *hasn't* been said. How about just mentioning the actual brand? Your gonna tell me he doesn't know? Is there something to hide? If your a noob and don't know all the brands... maybe you should (true)... maybe you need to do more homework (true)... but the seller omitting that tidbit of information certainly doesn't help. Looking at the bid list it might very well be shill-city (Bidders:2 Bids:11Duration:7 days). Either way... it still ain't right and compared to his normal "colorful" listings... this particular one is indefensible. There *is* a sucker born every minute (I agree)... but taking advantage of that situation even a few times... is still wrong. I never enjoy it when it happens at my expense, and I see no upside when it's at somebody else's. That was my point of posting. nd


----------



## Xence (Oct 2, 2007)

WHOA! is all I can say. I wasn't looking for all of this when I saw this guys auction I just thought it was hilarious because from what I knew of it Dan over Dash was making those bodies but I don't claim to be an all knowing slothead so for all I know there really was an old version of this somewhere out there and this guy had the real deal. Thing that makes me wary is I've read several posts here talking about this guy and some of the shady things he's done in the past. Glad I'm not one of the poor slobs that bid on this thing. For all I know he really has a ton of id's and he's doing a bunch of shill bidding.

Oh well.

Cheers,
Xence


----------



## T-Jet Racer (Nov 16, 2006)

It is amazing how he always finds these suckers errr people. You or I could list the same car and sell it at a loss because it had 2 looks and 1 bidder. Even if there is a shill bidder there are some real bids in that total, anything over $25.00 is too much imho. If you got the body at cost in the 5-7 dollar range and a 10.00 nos chassis, a guide pin most likley free from the old j/l cars figure in ebay and paypal it is just about a break even deal. 30.00 would be a hit in my books. Last one like this I sold went at a loss. 
( not a vw van but a similar dash / aw chassis car)

In other words old P.T. was right.........


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

*The big bad woof eats bunnies....duh*

Dunno much about nuttin'...

You can debate and banter until Hobby Talk's server melts down in agony. Legislating the man's morality is not our pervue. 

Let's all keep in mind that Boosa is cheap entertainment for us, but for some of his victims it aint very funny. I call your attention to a few years back when some poor bunny paid, Tim-er-Nate (momma always said to avoid people with several aliases) er whatever his name is, $710 bux for a really poorly built "Grampa's Dragula (not to be confused with our Dragula-aka Chris). Seems like that poor bunny paid two bones plus for an AW 'Vette as well. 

...and for the record I do agree with buyer beware to a certain degree; given that we live in the inflamation...er....information age. There's really no excuse for booben' yer wallet empty. However, much like the venus flytrap this seller's schtick proclaims many sweet flowery things until the trap is sprung by some unwary noob who just happens to be skipping down the bunny trail. 

IMHO, this sellers actions dont balance his proclamations. I ask myself if this is the type of stewardship our hobby needs? My underlying thought has always been that he gives our beloved hobby a black eye regardless of what color shades you view him through. 

In the end I agree that it is a free country and he has the right to "free enterprise" as he see's fit (until he's not...er changes his alias...LOL!); just as we have the same right to call bullcrap when we see a great big steaming pile of it...

...that way we dont step in it!


----------



## AfxToo (Aug 29, 2003)

You can lead a bidder to water but you can't make him think.


----------



## shocker36 (Jul 5, 2008)

You said it AFX


----------



## LeeRoy98 (Jul 8, 2005)

AfxToo said:


> You can lead a bidder to water but you can't make him think.


Now that there is funny, I don't care who you are!


----------



## 70ss (Aug 22, 2005)

The same two bidders bid on another of his auctions. With the other bidder winning a flowered Dash bus for $102.50 also. Item #120490786974

He also had many others listed with almost the exact same desciption for a starting price of 19.95 that didn't sell or only had 1 bid.


----------



## 70ss (Aug 22, 2005)

His last negative feedback was for late delivery of the same color VW bus with the same pictures and description. It was a bargain only $19.95. The buyer should have been grateful he won so cheap. Instead of leaving negative.


----------



## SplitPoster (May 16, 2006)

Dragula said:


> Guys,it is an auction,say he does have a shill bidder crank it to the moon,if another bidder doesnt bid..it doesnt REALLY sell,and he has to pay the fee for a high dollar shill auction.Ebay is not HT,it is seen by every person in the english speaking world,and therefore gets some of the new collectors/racers nearly everydayI know that guys on here post when they score slots on the cheap,no one says shame on you do they?I am in no way defending Tim's (boosa14,nate3457) sometimes rose colored glasses auction descriptions,just saying if you dont like an auction or auction site(ebay) simply dont bid.
> Without ebay alot of people wouldnt have slots they really wanted.


,
Sorry, way back when. good ol' Tim sold me via fuzzy pic a poorly repaired slot body on a chopped up modified chassis with a description saying it was "one of his nicest", then never responding to questions after I received it and found it not even to run. His description was accurate, as "nice" was his opinion. He has behaved like a shyster, and can't help omitting accurate info (dash body) he knows to be true and useful to bidders. Note there are only two bidders on this bus bidding up in even intervals, highly unusual for a desirable piece unless one or both are shills. He is dishonest.


----------



## tjd241 (Jan 25, 2004)

*True whether you ebay or not...*



Bill Hall said:


> we have the same right to call bullcrap when we see a great big steaming pile of it... that way we dont step in it!


Or maybe... we can just help some noob save his shoes too! I'm old, but I ain't so old and jaded that I can't remember what it was like to not know what was a good deal and what wasn't... or perhaps more fitting... what was the "freemarket" talking and what was merely "fertilizer". nd


----------



## win43 (Aug 28, 2006)

sethndaddy said:


> he mentions "set car", he's a filthy word twister, but this one IS a lie.


I have to agree with Ed here. "SET CAR" I wasn't aware that dash was making racing sets as well as bodies. :tongue:

And where are the "FLOWERS"???

Maybe Boosa should lay off the Booze-a :devil:


----------



## tjetsgrig (Nov 1, 2009)

Jeez....seems you guys know this guy pretty good already!! I got this as a match in an email for my watch list: 

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...I&itu=UCI&otn=8&ssPageName=ADME:B:WNA:US:1348


It seemed shady to me!! Then I looked at the sellers name and remembered seeing that name on this thread title. He's a shady character alright!! 

Knowledge makes you rich......
Ignorance is bliss.............

Jim Sgrig


----------



## dgabe625 (Nov 7, 2008)

Hello Guys, 
I have been reading stuff on this site for a long time but have never posted until now. It's thanks to this site and Greg Braun's site that I have built a permanent HO layout. It's on a 4 x 12 table, is fully landscaped and has the lap timing and counting from Braun's site. I will post pics soon. I made a lot of mistakes and changed a lot before I settled on the layout I have. The point I want to make is this, I purchased a lot of track, cars, scenery, etc off of ebay but I knew what I was willing to pay and bid accordingly. There are some excellant sellers on ebay and some not so good ones. Know your prices. Availability is another factor. If something is a few dollars over list but you can't get it in your neck of the woods then maybe it's worth it. My track will never be completely done because I have to much fun adding things to it and am constantly surfing ebay or my local hobby shop for items. One thing that bugs me about boosa is the trackside structures he sells for 25 a piece. I see them at my local HS for 3.99. He just doctors them up then jacks up the price and people actually buy them. Like i said, know your prices and you won't get burned. Thanks to all of you for your great advice and ideas.


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

Boosa's strength is in the sheer number of things he lists, and a creative way of making something simple look like a great bargain. I recall a few months ago him selling a four lane Aurora bridge track set up. He showed about 8 or 12 cars (not included), and 2 15" straight tracks (also not included) in the pictures of the listing. He made mention of some "magical" track clips (rare, very hard to find :lol to keep the track together as the only other thing included. So, let's see... you get 4 Aurora bridge tracks, 2 bridge track sides, 4 pins, 2 clips, and 2 magic track clips... Sold to some unsuspecting poor sap for 95.00 plus shipping....... So sad... 

When you list at the volume that he does, eventually 2 uninformed bidders will drive up the price of something insignificant, and the more one overbids, the more the other thinks there's value in the item and counters. Of course, shills can do the same thing for a listing too. Shills aside, while this sort of thing does give the hobby a black eye, I hate to say, the true fault goes to the uninformed bidder. Without him, we'd really have nothing to discuss here.. All I can say to noobies is.. *DO YOUR HOMEWORK!! Research before you bid!!! Read the description before you act!! Watch an item before you bid!!* :freak:


----------



## JordanZ870 (Nov 25, 2004)

You guys are all nuts on.....very good advice.
Also remember that another one just like it will pop up again sooner or later.


----------



## SplitPoster (May 16, 2006)

Good job! This hobby is dependent, more than any other I know, on online sellers and traders. The newbie is sitting at home by himself waiting for a box, and the first time he gets shafted by ol' boosa may be the last time he fools with slot cars. People like boosa aren't too common at all, and that's a good thing, 'cause they do more harm than good while trying to score big on a few auctions. I'm glad posts here inform, as that Porsche auction is an excellent example of a common well-used car being described as something it's not - NEW! Hope more people come here first, before going to ebay!!!!


----------



## bobwoodly (Aug 25, 2008)

*Is Boosa back?*

These ads always use keyword spamming and the seller is located in Boosa's home state of North Carolina. Is he back to entertain us, or is this someone new?

http://stores.ebay.com/Just-Golden-Deals

Boosa always liked to do the MoDeL MoToRiNG text style. What do you think?


----------



## oldraceral (Dec 1, 2005)

Not sure if that is Boosa but the inclusion of the cars only if a certain price is met seemed to be one of his selling tactics.


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

Gotta like the free shipping...


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

It does look very much like boosa, including the material being sold, but unless he had 4 Ebay accounts I can't see it. I do know boosa had his boosa account, a ####nate account, and another account for HO RR purchases. This seller ID history is none of the 3, and while it was changed at one point, none fit into the 3 I knew he had.


----------

